# New journal



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Ok gonna take this seriously now, iv been working out on an off for several years although never giving it as much dedication as I'd like too, when I originally started lifting weights I was very skinny about 9st I'm only 12 stone now but am relatively happy with how I look but my goal is to put on a couple of stone and just look impressive I'm never going to be on stage or competing as that's not a goal of mine I just wanna train hard put on some muscle and look good, iv learnt a lot from being on here but theres a lot more I can learn currently working out 3 times a week Monday back/bis Wednesday chest and tris and shoulders and legs on Friday whether I should be more frequent I don't know but get impression from a lot of you on here less is more in regards to time spent training my diet is ok at the moment but until Wednesday don't have much money to say right let's get serious about diet although Wednesday onwards I shall post why I eat to get some critique. Todays workout pull ups 3x5

Bent over rows 3x8 1st set 40kg 2nd and 3rd 45

Deadlifts 8x80kg 6x90 kg and only 3x100kg

Lat pull downs 3x8 of 60kg

And then arms I did close grip on ez bar followed by wide grip 3x8

And then preacher curl 3x8 only used 10kg plus ez bar on these exercises

and 3x8 12kg hammer curls

Strength is bit crap at the moment but progression is what I'm looking for now if there's anything you'd recommend changing please post


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi mate good to see you back at it again Only thing I would change from your back and arms routine is preacher curls and possibly switch them over to bi curls.

You should post up your whole routine


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Cheers Jordan my chest routine varies although this is what il do Wednesday and il put weights up after

Bench press 1x8

Then 2x6 the weight I'm lifting is only 70kg at the moment for 2nd and 3rd set

Incline dumbbell press 3x8

Incline flys 3x8

Usually finish my chest with some cable cross overs

And for tris I do dips 3x8

Skull crushers 3x8

Close grip bench 3x8

Sometimes routine can vary as only have one bench to do bench press in my gym apart from the smith machine so sometime il just do incline dumbbell press and skip the bench, how often do you add or replace exercises would u say stick with one routine and change it every so often? Or stick with same routine and look for strength increases?


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

And shoulders and legs I start with seated shoulder press 3x8

Dumbbell press3x8

Lat raises 3x8

Shrugs 3x8

Legs squats 3x8

Leg press 3x8

Calf raises 3x8


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

fleg said:


> Volume is quite high mate a lot of concentration exercises. What's diet plan like?
> 
> Ps for some reason your paragraphs have come out funny, might be if you copy and pasted it from excel or word..


It's cos I'm using an iPad and it's really tricky to see how it looks until posted pretty crap! Cool what would u take out and put in mate my diet is ok I eat pretty high protein but this month ran out of money till weds so I'm gonna make sure I stock up on the essentials eggs chicken tuna and be consistent with what I do il post diet plan on weds although I'm gonna be looking through ur journal to see what ur diet is n use it as a guideline mate


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Day of rest today doing buggar all as its chucking it down here! Just chilling with the kids today watching a lot of peppa pig lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Back today same routine pull ups 3x5 was stronger than last week so will go 3x6 next wk

Lat pull down 2x8 60kg 1x8 65kg

Bent over rows 3x8 45 kg

Dead lifts 1st set 8x90 2nd 6x100 3rd 4x102.5

And then arms bi curls with Olympic bar 30kg 3x8

Dumbbell curl 12kg 3kx8

And then finished with some cables

Weights slightly higher than last week I'm just gonna try add weight each week and see where I get to by end of yr although next week il try complete 6 reps on last set of deadlifts would of done these after pull ups but ppl hogging equipment!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

good work mate next year you will look gr8 mate


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Chest yesterday bench 70kg 2x6

72.5 x5

Incline press 3 x8 60kg

Dumbbell press 3x8 28kg

Close grip bench 3x8 40kg

Dips 3x10

Tricep extensions 3x10


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Did shoulders n legs Monday

Seated press 40kg 3x8

Side lat raises 5x10 8kg

Military press 35kg 3x8

Upright row with ez bar 3x8 25kg

Squats 2x8 @ 70kg

1x8 @ 75kg

Leg press 3x8 @120kg

Calf raises 3x12

Weight I'm lifting is light compared to a lot of others I'm looking to see improvement looking bk in few months


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i dont think its that light at all bud pressing for shoulders is quite good, lighter on legs tho but build up slow and get form good for more weight good workouts


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Can I ask you a Q bud speaking from experience: are you letting your ego get in the way when benching for 5-6 reps?


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

I think your right mate I'm just desperate for the weight to increase and suppose I'm being impatient I can do 65 3x8 no prob but as soon as I'm up to 70 I struggle getting 3 sets of 8 problem is I wanna increase the weight but when I go up at the mo I'm not gonna get 3 sets of 8 out


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

lozza said:


> i dont think its that light at all bud pressing for shoulders is quite good, lighter on legs tho but build up slow and get form good for more weight good workouts


Yes mate light on the legs but think again that stems from ego as never trained legs seriously but that's big goal to see strength increases on legs


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What can you do for 3x10 and what is your ROM like? i.e. does bar touch chest (without bouncing) and do you press all the way to the top (without locking out)?


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

3x10 would be 60 kg mate rom I touch chest with this weight and press to top aswell when going heavier stop bout inch above so guess I'm sacrificing form to feed ego I guess


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just aim for 3 sets of ten like dorsal says but make sure you really struggle to get the last 9th or 10th rep im normally red faced and growling, if you can do 60 then i would do 60 first set bud then increase the weight for the other sets with small increments and build weekly from there with some good rest and get used to the weight slowly, i normally do my sets first then have a go at then end with a real heavy few reps to failure to get my body used to heavier weight hope this helps


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Then 60kg is where you're at mate. I've known for a while (but wouldn't admit it to myself) but it's not worth sacrificing ROM for weight.

Go back to 3x10 @ 60 and build from there.

Oh and you know that inch you've got in your head...I bet it's 2-3 minimum to everyone else who's watching!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Cool cheers for the advice n i will build from there mate, how often would u add weight in your opinion? I wish the inch thing was true with other things haha


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What's the smallest increment your gym has?


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

1.25 plates mate


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't agree with the small increments

I lift wot my body allows me to lift that day

No good me going in lifting 122 kg and I feel strong that day I will do more not stick with wot I'm doing for the past 3 weeks

I've always trained old school no fancy pretty name exercises just keep it simple and lift

Just my opinion


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Frank i swore I saw u on the Swiss ball with a kettlebell doing a concentration curl?


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

I do think what dorseys saying would be good for me tho I'm open minded but have gone by instinct and for myself I keep going up n then down and not improved but I also know what ur saying too frank not over thinking n doing what u can god there's too many methods lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Get yourself some 0.25 micro weights...and a copy of beyond brawn!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Christo23 said:


> Frank i swore I saw u on the Swiss ball with a kettlebell doing a concentration curl?


Lucky your a yid lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Haha I wouldn't dare say it if I wasn't mate


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Christo23 said:


> I do think what dorseys saying would be good for me tho I'm open minded but have gone by instinct and for myself I keep going up n then down and not improved but I also know what ur saying too frank not over thinking n doing what u can god there's too many methods lol


Look it just my opinion I'd never slag someone's routine off I might not agree but never slag off

If it works for them then great


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

I kno U wouldn't mate I kno u kno there's more than one way of doing things but ur a great example of keeping things simple I remember when I joined and how much progress u made since then is incredible!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Christo23 said:


> I kno U wouldn't mate I kno u kno there's more than one way of doing things but ur a great example of keeping things simple I remember when I joined and how much progress u made since then is incredible!


Thanks mate

Drugs have helped tho lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

But hard work too mate anyone can take them but u gotta kno what ur doing and u do


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Christo23 said:


> But hard work too mate anyone can take them but u gotta kno what ur doing and u do


I wil not cry I will not cry

Nice words thank you


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Haha mate I don't think I could imagine a big guy like u crying it'd be like dot cotton benching 100kg


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well you have made my weekend already lol

Here's to Tomoz and the blue and white army


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Your a top girl


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Back n bis this morn

Deadlifts 3x8 @90 kg

Bent over rows [email protected] 50 kg

Pull ups 3x5

Lat pull downs [email protected]

Barbell curl [email protected]

Dumbbell curl [email protected]

Hammer [email protected]

Had to go very early for me as taking kids out to a dinosaur thing today dropped weight down on deads as thought about dropping ego and building up bit more


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Good lifting m8 I'm still working on deads fourm is **** . Enjoy


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Cal posted a link on here before about deads by a guy called mark ripple toe google him mate he makes it look so simple which it is really once u got hang of it


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Yea m8 watched it lol done wrist in about 3. 4 weeks ago so have not lifted but started bk yesterday sore 2day feels lift I'm starting from start agin will give deads ago on Monday


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

LazyT said:


> Yea m8 watched it lol done wrist in about 3. 4 weeks ago so have not lifted but started bk yesterday sore 2day feels lift I'm starting from start agin will give deads ago on Monday


It's always frustrating how quick u lose strength but ul get it bk quick and ur body will prob appreciate rest + you've had nipper to think about mate


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Defo m8 rest was gr8 . Buliding flat pack all day lol enjoy ur outing with kids m8 sport and beer 2day hehehehe


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

2 hours with little one getting piggy back has knackered me! Yeh shall def be watching the footy later n praying for Munich win!!


----------



## gi jane (Mar 1, 2012)

looking very good Christo It even more impressive with your body type :whoo:


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Big improvement from where I originally started was I'll and very skinny still not where I wanna be but enjoying it which is important thankyou


----------



## gi jane (Mar 1, 2012)

Christo with your body type, That beaning Ectomorph. Your diet is very important, some people believe this can allow you to eat dirty. I don't just eat clean and a lot more, Even fit a other shake in your diet IMO :beer1: And cut down on the drink lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Chest and triceps tomorrow I shall take on board advice given drop the weight so I can achieve 3x8-10 with a proper r.o.m sometimes easy to forget I'm looking to build muscle stay lean rather than strength training, my goals aren't massive just to get to around 14 st mark n look good in my own eyes, eat well today had fair bit of protein in each meal gonna sort out proper diet plan n when I get paid fri buy some better food, tonight tho am gonna chill and have a couple of desperados because I want too


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking forward to reading tomorrow's session dude. Make sure they're 10's, not 8's!!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Bench press 60 kg 3x10 although set 3 failed at 8

Dumbbell press 22kg 3x10

Incline dumbbell 18 3x10

Cable cross overs 3x10 at 25

Dips 3x10 set 3 failed at 6

Close grip bench 35kg 3k10

Rope pull downs 3x10 30kg

Thanks dorse that's best iv felt for ages after workout feel proper pumped and iv worked my muscles glad I dropped ego! Think the bench killed the rest of my chest routine as a pose to weight lifted but that's not important! I was struggling on end of every set where as before when I was lifting heavier I'd stop at 5 reps and not really go the extra mile, cheers mate now cooking some chicken n pasta


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Cheers to lozza aswell


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I presume dumbbell press is flat bench? If so, drop that (not needed as already doing the exact same exercise with barbell) along with cable flies and maybe even the rope pushdowns. You're better off putting everything into your core exercises for the time being instead of diluting it across isolations. That way, you'll find yourself hitting 3x10 easier and will progress poundages more.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Wicked cheers for feedback mate yeh normally I would of gone into incline dumb press but I had to do flat on bench press bench as only got two benches in gym, I agree tho rope presses not really needed at this stage could swap them with skull crushers perhaps?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you can walk into the gym evry time feeling as strong as possible every time, you can predict your weights for months ahead..

if i could get more weight or reps on occasion i`d be wanting to know why i couldnt lift like that evrytime..

i would want to lift like that everytime.. and tbh frank i do..

it might sound oddd but it is possible.. 

its the upside of infrequent training that focusses on rest and recovery to help aid the adaption process.

if christo added 1kg a week to his 3x10x60kg i pretty much guarentee he`ll hit 70kg with good form for at least 3x6x70kg.

or by taking 10 weeks to batter away at 70kg with 1.25kg plates.. (which hasnt worked so far seemingly)

just do a search on you tube for mark rippetoe:wink:

good luck with your journal dude, you ve certainly improved yourself from your last avatar..


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Cheers mate I def think the rest that u promote is a lot better for natural lifters n il look out for some small weights gym Im at isn't really hardcore enough stuck for another 12 mth contract tho lol, I used to be 4-5 times training a week and I'd not really make gains cos didn't understand benefits of recovery until coming to this site and plus with kids n work now no way would I get away with training anymore than I do! I did YouTube him for deadlifts before and he simplifies it loads il have a look at more of his stuff later


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Christo23 said:


> Cheers to lozza aswell


No probs bud keep up the good work


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Today's workout

Seated press [email protected] kg

Seated Dumbbell press 3x10 @18kg

Lat raises 3x10 @8kg

Upright row with ez bar [email protected] kg

Squats [email protected]

Leg press [email protected]

Calf raises 3x15

Beautiful day hopefully get some sort of tan now off work today!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Also felt good as had extra rest still felt tired from Monday so few days rest felt good n il hit back bis Sunday ordered build n recover from extreme today


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

good workout mate shoulders took a beasting by the looks of things


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Gym tomo was going to do back bis today but legs were really sore and I'd of had to walk two miles as the mrs is visiting her family in Kent, also didnt wanna lose a stone in sweat lol, got build and recover coming tomorrow and will do a good shop tomorrow going to make sure I'm getting regular meals with plenty of protein gonna write up a diet plan tomorrow and see what opinion is, Im not going to be as strict as everyone because of my lifestyle with kids n eating as a family but il make sure iv got a solid diet that'll certainly be an improvement on what I eat now.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Back and bis tonight made improvement on deads from last time I'm glad iv dropped weight cos I feel iv nailed my form and with small increases the form will stay strict as I grow stronger

Deads 3x10 92.5 slight pauses on last few reps on 3rd set but made sure got them out

Bent over rows 3x10 50kg

Pull ups 2x6 1x5 failed on 3rd set

Lat pull downs [email protected] didn't have energy to go up a weight from last session

Bicep curl [email protected]

Hammer curl [email protected]

Preacher curl [email protected]

Slight increase on some exercises from last session my key focuses is to get deads squats n benches up, workout followed by a extreme b and r shake amazing taste! Day of rest tomo n then chest tris weds, had a great day at beach with my girls today was good feeling looking better than a lot of the beach goers even tho I'm nothing compared to a lot of u on here I'm getting there


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Good lifting again m8 there starting to move up . Weather been gr8 BBQ and beach lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree mate hard to increase every exercise at once. Especially the latter ones if the big compounds are going up. Good session mate!!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Cheers mates I'm gonna stick pics up end of every month to gage any progress made starting end of June of course lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Been to gym this morn up at 6 for 630 start didn't kno I had it in me lol shall post workout later


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good man Chris. I always used to train early doors. Cant quite remember what strength was like but it always set me up nicely for the day!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Felt pretty good today 3 sets of 10 [email protected] altho 8 on set 3

 3x10 inc bench @ 45kg

3x10 cable cross overs

3x10 cg bench 40kg

3x8 dips

3x10 extensions

Not many exercises but bench felt easier than last week was a shock to system going from 6-8 to more concentration on form and going for 10 reps felt better this week! Only thing with the early start did t have chance to have much to eat before workout but glad I can relax this evening now, hoping gym is open Monday bank holiday or be peed off!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> Felt pretty good today 3 sets of 10 [email protected] altho 8 on set 3
> 
> 3x10 inc bench @ 45kg
> 
> ...


Good man you made the gym Bud mind cross overs at the end of ur chest workout Good work mate


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Cheers mate probably would of stayed in bed this morn and missed out if I'd not spoke to u last nite im knackered now worry il fall asleep before I watch eastenders


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> Cheers mate probably would of stayed in bed this morn and missed out if I'd not spoke to u last nite im knackered now worry il fall asleep before I watch eastenders


we make a body builder out of you yet Good job I am one or two years older then you So you mite keep up pmsl lol No bud really good job mate


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Still being gymming it and consistent with workouts and weight increases today I thought I'd mix it up and use drop sets on chest workout so did heaviest weight for 8reps then drop it and drop it once more

Inc press 1st set 30 kg 24 kg 20kg

2nd set 28 24 18

3rd set 8 reps of 20

Flat dumb 28 24 20

26 22 18

3rd set 3 reps of 18kg

And then smith bench press 50kg 40kg 30

Same 2nd set and 3rd

And then finished with cables

This wasn't with my usual routine but thought I'd have a change and do drop sets today and give myself a bit of a shock


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Good job bud And like the drop sets I alway get a good burn with the drop set at the end.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Was bit short on time today and gym was busy so I thought I'd superset exercises

Chest bench and close grip 3x8 of each

Inc dumb press and inc dumb fly 3x8 of each

And chest press machine there's two different grips one for inner chest and one for outer again 3x8

Was a good burn and enjoyed something out of my routine I'm gonna do super sets this week and back to routine next week think its good to shock the muscles every now and then, now gonna chill and watch the footy x


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

blimey that's alot no wonder it burnt


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I enjoy supersets too, great level of intensity. I could SS a compound followed by an iso or x2 iso's but never x2 compounds like you did with your first. Did you have to drop the weight back slightly or were you ok?


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

mark_star said:


> blimey that's alot no wonder it burnt


Yes mate bit different to normal routine don't think il be doing that all the time lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> Was bit short on time today and gym was busy so I thought I'd superset exercises
> 
> Chest bench and close grip 3x8 of each
> 
> ...


Right you put up the warn up So were the work out you pvssy chris pmsl GR8 mate keep it up bud


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> I enjoy supersets too, great level of intensity. I could SS a compound followed by an iso or x2 iso's but never x2 compounds like you did with your first. Did you have to drop the weight back slightly or were you ok?


Yes dorse I dropped the weight right down to 40kg and even that was a struggle! I feel like I'm starting to look abit better and abit thicker since iv prioritised exercises like deads and squats and gains I'm making are gradual which suits me fine at the moment


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Glad to hear it mate. Just be careful of compromising weight on the compounds themselves as these are pivotal to your routine.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Shoulders today again superset so was

Mili press superset with side lat raise 3x8

Upright row with front raise 3x8

Shrugs 3x8 with rear delts

Was short session lasted about 25 mins with about a min rest between sets, now off to Birmingham for a training course with work shall look for gym up here for tomo night otherwise il die of boredom lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> Shoulders today again superset so was
> 
> Mili press superset with side lat raise 3x8
> 
> ...


Keep it you nut case, Does your wife like the way your body is shaping mate


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Yes mate I think so she says I look better I wanna get wider tho mate need to get better at my pull ups and lat pull downs bit I'm getting more consistent and squats and deads have been a big part my weights still pretty low but I'm not in a mega rush just want to improve mate loved ur latest post


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Thanks mate I feel you need to get ur head right then ur training well be much better


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

As I'm staying in hotel and don't wanna die of boredom I did back session tonight again superset

Bent over rows superset with pull ups 3x8 on rows 3x5 pull ups

Lat pull down 3x8 with dumb row 3x8

Cable row 3x8 with shrugs 3x8

And did bis curls 3x8 and hammers 3x8

Was quick session followed by swim and just had a meal on the company and now bored sheetless lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

did you lose the hookers number chris pmsl


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Lol no go for me mate! I was hoping to put a load of drinks on the room and worry about paying the tab in the morning but that plan did t go to plan lol, Surprising how much i miss kids when not with them and when im with them you'd love abit of space now and then


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> Lol no go for me mate! I was hoping to put a load of drinks on the room and worry about paying the tab in the morning but that plan did t go to plan lol, Surprising how much i miss kids when not with them and when im with them you'd love abit of space now and then


See I know you were a nice family guy mate Got to miss the kids


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Iv felt absolutely exhausted this last week not trained since Thursday and will get back on it tomorrow been a lot of stress this week so hopefully il feel refreshed tomorrow and get back to it


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I will stress you Get to the gym and take ur stress out on the weights u pvssy lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Il be there tomorrow and il feel 100 times better mate! I'm not having Armani offering u a contract before me for their boxers lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I knock back Hugo Boss so far he he lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Back today after week off felt sluggish today but fell much better now I been gym was bit short on time so did 2 sets of exercises

Bench [email protected]

Incline dumbell [email protected]

Incline fly [email protected]

Cable crossover 2x8

Dips [email protected] body weight

Close grip [email protected]

Tricep push downs 2x8

Then thought id have a quick swim so did ten lengths of pool, glad to get back into it today


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

good workout mate rest would have done you good always good to have a rest from time to time


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

I agree lozza good to have the odd rest do u enjoy working out at home? I think I'd love to have the space and equipment and not having to wait for other tossers to finish with the equipment lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I do mate! i can play the music loud too! just gotta watch becoming a recluse lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Lol yeh u don't wanna turn in to no castaway mate!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

wilson wilson! pmsl


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

**** it man if i ever start talking to footballs with faces its all over


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Chest and tris today had to walk to gym as mrs is visiting family it was pissing it down so was determined to have a good one bit of jay-z and Kanye to pump me up lol

Bench 67.5x8

70kg x8 which is most reps iv lifted at that weight pb!

Incline benchpress 2x60kg

Inc Flys 3x14kg

Cable work focusing on inner chest

Dips 1x10 and 1x8 with 10kg on belt

Close grip 2x40kg

Finished off with drop sets on tricep machine

Felt good Iv upped the cals and the week rest did me good next week a new pb


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done on the pb christo


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Cheers mate hoping iv broke through barrier that was holding me back and I can move towards next goal, do u ever go surfing as your near Devon way or that not ur thing?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I dont mate no.

Newquay have the best beaches for surfing. Newquay is around an hour away for me but it's not really my thing mate. I don't mind the odd bit of boogey boarding


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Legs today squats 70kg x10 80kg x10 85kg x8

Leg press 140x8 150x8 150x8

Toe press 50kg 3x20

Hamstring curls

Finished off 500m on rower 1 min 57


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Shoulders today normally I'd start with military press but pts at gym hogging all equipment cnuts lol

Dumbell press [email protected]

Lat raise [email protected]

Upright rows 25kg 3x8

Cuban press [email protected]

Rear delts with cables [email protected]

Not too heavy today only 45secs to a rest between each set and finished off 10mins on treadmill


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi bud. What's a Cuban press ?


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Hi mate kind of difficult to describe but here goes lol hold dumbells by your side and then rotate them up to where you would start shoulder press from and then press. kind of mimics the movement you'd use in clean and press although your starting in standing position I usually do it just to burn shoulders it's a killer which is why I use ***** weight doing it mate


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Also meant to be a good rotator cuff exercise


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh right ok I'll take a look on google lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Oh right ok I'll take a look on google lol


mate I swear they'll transform you to a 20stone monster lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> mate I swear they'll transform you to a 20stone monster lol


They better not chris I am hoping Jordan change his mind and does not get really big


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

I was only joking they're just a burner meeks yeh I think he's a great size and shape personally, most important thing is not to let your body change who you are, mind should control your body not other way round


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> They better not chris I am hoping Jordan change his mind and does not get really big


The J man is gonna be a monster with his diet and deca cycle!!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

The swings in the uk are fcuked!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry meeky no mind change here bud

I'm never going on a swing again lmao ass has only just recovered


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Gym yesterday back and bis

Pull ups 2x6 1x4 failed

Deadlifts [email protected] kg [email protected] [email protected]

Lat pull downs 3x8 @55 kg [email protected] [email protected] and dropped set to 50 to make 8 reps

Dumb bell fowl [email protected]

And then for bis did a big set with no rest 5reps of barbell curls 5 reps of dumbell curls 5 concentration curls and 5 curls incline bench x2 was a killer!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

A good work out mate


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

The bottler returns! I'm sorry about letting the side down on the drago rocky challenge had few tough times with the family lately and financially thought it'd be easier to hide away than say sorry I can't do the challenge so I apologise to everyone hope your all doing great!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oi Oi Chris dont worry bud lol hope things are okay with the family thats the important stuff mate .


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Cheers mate yes things are better now great to see u doing so well loz


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dunno about well bud but yeah okay thanks mate good to see you back


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Gonna start posting up a journal again training kind of took a back seat since june when I lost job so really couldnt afford training or the food I wanted and paying for three kids but pleased to say got a new job in sep and been training again the last month still in good shape I guess for me but strength down a fair bit il be posting after workouts and diet im going to follow etc hope everyones well


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good man Chris nice to see you back

Sent from my iPhone


----------

